# freebsd 8 passwords not in /etc/passwd



## jims (Feb 10, 2010)

Maybe this happened earlier, but as of 8.0, I've noticed that password hashes aren't in /etc/passwd. There is no /etc/shadow as seen on linux systems, and I'm wondering - where/how are the passwords stored now? I'm assuming PAM is the standard method of using system passwords for authentication?

Thanks.


----------



## anomie (Feb 10, 2010)

Please read: passwd(5)


----------



## tanakorn (Feb 10, 2010)

When I used call `man passwd`, it said that /etc/passwd is a version 7 format password file. The user database file is /etc/master.passwd


----------



## jims (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks. Figures I'd miss the most obvious source of the information.


----------

